# Jeff Dunham



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

has anyone watched any of Jeff Dunhams performances


----------



## gdzeek (May 30, 2010)

I have, it is quite funny, Some of Walters jokes are a little course but its funny stuff!


----------



## Alstor (May 30, 2010)

He can either be very funny or very racist.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

heh my 2 fav puppets are Achmed and Walter


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 30, 2010)

I don't like him that much. I can see his mouth move - Peanut is the only one worth while.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I don't like him that much. I can see his mouth move - Peanut is the only one worth while.


 on the vids on youtube all i see move is his throat


----------



## Aeturnus (May 30, 2010)

He's all right. I prefer his first DVD over the second.


----------



## Lobar (May 30, 2010)

He was funnier with Walter than he is with Achmed.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 30, 2010)

He's alright, not the funniest comedian in the world but alright none the less.  I think he began to lose it with Achmed though.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Lobar said:


> He was funnier with Walter than he is with Achmed.


 that i agree on walter i like more than achmed


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 30, 2010)

I wish he never did that sketch comedy show. I can't even stand hearing his name anymore.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 30, 2010)

I think he's funny, though he should come up with new material whenever he's on any of those late-night talk show.

I have friends who can't stand him though.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (May 31, 2010)

Jeff Dunham > Dane Cook

But

Kat Williams >>>>>>> Jeff Dunham IMHO


----------



## Takun (May 31, 2010)

I found him mildly amusing when I watched his first special.  It's was terrible to watch through a second time.  He's not that great of a ventriloquist and his characters are complete stereotypes.  He doesn't make any jokes that you don't hear all the time anyway.


----------



## Slyck (May 31, 2010)

Well, it's really, really cheesy.


----------



## Mr Owl (May 31, 2010)

I KILL YOU!!!


----------



## Slyck (May 31, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> I KILL YOU!!!



He's funny. Kill him last.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 31, 2010)

I watched him. He can be really funny.
To bad his show was short lived. I never seen any new eposides for a while.
His dvd of his show dosent even say season 1.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 31, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I watched him. He can be really funny.
> To bad his show was short lived. I never seen any new eposides for a while.
> His dvd of his show dosent even say season 1.


 i think he still goes around to live performances but im not sure


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 31, 2010)

Alstor said:


> He can either be very funny or very racist.



*RACISM* against White, Middle Eastern, and Asian people?! Why, ABSURD! Next thing you know, you politically-correct liberals will be mentioning stuff like *sexism* against *Men*!! *Sips ignorant tea*



I saw him at a live performance. It's a good thing his shows are abridged. :/ If they weren't, you could tack on another hour and a half to the shows just showing Peanut repeating the, "Taste of a China" joke and Achmed the Dead terrorist calling the Guitar Guy gay, the latter of which, if cut off, could have easily nicked an hour off the show. The Jeff Dunham christmas special might as well have been called, "The Achmed the Dead Terrorist Show, guests starring Jeff Dunham and the *interesting* personalities!". He was funny years ago but now the only thing that made me laugh with Achmed was when his legs dislocated and he has to improv.


----------



## Alstor (May 31, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> *RACISM* against White, Middle Eastern, and Asian people?! Why, ABSURD! Next thing you know, you politically-correct liberals will be mentioning stuff like *sexism* against *Men*!! *Sips ignorant tea*


Is this because I called your parents retards slow?


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 31, 2010)

Demitri Martin > all


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 31, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Demitri Martin > all



Brian Reagan > Most


----------



## Alstor (May 31, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Demitri Martin > all





Lastdirewolf said:


> Brian Reagan > Most


Jim Gaffigan > almost all


----------

